# Question on using Permatex Ultra Black RTV Silicone on OKJ



## dburne (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey gang,

Ok so I have a couple of smokes under my belt now ( both spare ribs), and now am in process of doing a little modding to my OKJ offset smoker to help seal it up for better temp control/ fuel management.

Firstly, I ordered about 5 weeks ago a charcoal basket and a convection plate from Horizon, for my OKJ Longhorn. I hope I get them before too much longer.

In reading the forums here, it appears  Permatex Ultra Black RTV Silicone Gasket Maker, would be a good choice for sealing the leaks.  My OKJ leaks around the lid of the drum, and lid of the firebox. I see this Permatex is rated for up to 500 F. I am sure that is ok for the drum, what about the firebox side? Sometimes I do use the drum for direct grilling as well, when we have company over.

Just want to make sure this will work ok without issue? I want to say the last time I did a large direct grill in the drum, the thermometer on it read about 375 or so.

The last thing on my list to do, will be to extend the chimney down closer to the cooking grate, I got some aluminum flashing I can use, just need to pickup an elbow for it.

Thanks for any advice on using this Permatex for sealing, I hope to get it done in the next few days.

Don


----------



## alelover (Aug 4, 2013)

The Permatex will be fine on the smoking chamber. I used red. Same thing. I wouldn't use it on the fire box. That gets a little too hot. I used some between the firebox and smoke chamber and it seems to hold up pretty well. Get some stove rope to seal the hood on the chamber.













IMAG0156.jpg



__ alelover
__ Aug 4, 2013


















IMAG0161.jpg



__ alelover
__ Aug 4, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 4, 2013)

I would be concerned as well. I am by all means no expert but if it's not intended for food service applications I am not so sure I'd use it. Err to the side of safety IMHO.


----------



## dburne (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I know I have seen on the forums where this black Permatex product was used successfully on at least the drum - I also saw where someone used on the firebox as well, no ill effect was reported by him that I know of.

I think I will go ahead and just use it on the drum ( already purchased a tube of it ), and will investigate the stove rope for the firebox. I am sure it gets mighty hot in there during a smoking session, and that was what I was most concerned about...

Btw, the red is rated for up to 600 I believe, whereas this black ultra I got is rated up to 500.

I wanted the black mainly for appearance sake, and had saw where others used it successfully.

Thanks ,

Don


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

I would use the red since it has a higher heat rating. MY red is rated at 650° Yes the rope is the ticket if you can find the right size. If not put a bead around the lid Put a piece of wax paper sprayed with cooking spray against it and close the lid. Let it dry good and go to smoking.Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dburne (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok you sold me.

I have an Auto Zone just down the street from where I live, they have the red as well, I will pick up a tube of it and just use it around both the drum and firebox.

I will report back on how it does, should get it done here in the next few days, we have company coming the weekend of the 23rd and plan on a large smoke then. I sure wish the products I ordered from Horizon would get here before then...

Thanks,

Don


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 4, 2013)

I just got my BTLE smoker last week and I used the Permatex Black, from Autozone and it works good.  The main thing that is of concern with any thing like this is that it doesn't come in contact with food.  Seeing as you are using it around the cooking chamber lid and firebox, it shouldn't come in contact with food so it is deemed safe.  If you use the rope here is where you need to be careful.  That rope is made of a material that if it got on the food look out.  Make sure if you use it that when you cut it, you properly seal the cut end so no strands of the rope float around onto food.  When I used the rope on my propane cooker I did notice strands of the rope every so often.  So a proper seal on a cut end is required.

Now there is also a felt product that is used on the Big Green Egg, http://www.biggreenegg.com/eggcessories/gasket-kits/ that is also an excellent item to use to seal up the doors.  It's definitely a good product as it's designed specifically for a cooking product.  If you have a place near by that sells the BGE, they will likely have the felt.


----------



## dburne (Aug 4, 2013)

ps0303 said:


> I just got my BTLE smoker last week and I used the Permatex Black, from Autozone and it works good.  The main thing that is of concern with any thing like this is that it doesn't come in contact with food.  Seeing as you are using it around the cooking chamber lid and firebox, it shouldn't come in contact with food so it is deemed safe.


Thanks, I think I have pretty much talked myself out of trying the rope anyways.

So you think the black then will be ok on both the cooking chamber and the firebox? I have seen where someone else used it for both, if it is going to hold up I certainly would rather use the black.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 4, 2013)

Its worth a try.  I can see where maybe the firebox might get too hot but if you are worried about that then get a tube of the red for that area.  I used black on mine and will see how it holds up.


----------



## dburne (Aug 4, 2013)

Well I already have the black, may as well give it a go. If it looks suspect after use, I can always scrape off and use something else on the firebox side.

Thanks,

Don


----------

